# Braid burned finger casting



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, used my spinning reel tonight for the first time. Loaded with 30lb braid and have been watching casting videos. Had 4oz and a whiting head on it. 11ft rod if it matters 

Went to cast it and almost slit open the tip of my finger!!!

I’m all ears on the best way to remedy this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Tape. Or a mono shock leader.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Cast cannon, short learning curve and no more cuts. You can get the knockoffs on Ebay and they are good quality and 1/3rd the price. I cast 80lb braid and I don't ever worry about slicing my finger


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

hockey tape, leather finger guard sold in most tackle shops. Also, I have to agree with Rogue, use a mono shock leader.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Junk that braid


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Trevfishin said:


> Ok, used my spinning reel tonight for the first time. Loaded with 30lb braid and have been watching casting videos. Had 4oz and a whiting head on it. 11ft rod if it matters
> 
> Went to cast it and almost slit open the tip of my finger!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Didn’t even think about the drag aspect. I generally leave it light so when I put it in the sand spike it doesn’t get pulled in.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes definitely loosen it up after you have completed the cast and have put rod and reel in sand spike


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

That's why I don't use braid. Has good points, But I don't like the bad points.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Only on spinning reel for throwing metals and lures


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

And slicing body parts


----------



## UnderSlot (Apr 22, 2021)

Try a surf finger shield. Go down to the 5 row.


----------



## Rich R (May 2, 2021)

Trevfishin said:


> Ok, used my spinning reel tonight for the first time. Loaded with 30lb braid and have been watching casting videos. Had 4oz and a whiting head on it. 11ft rod if it matters
> 
> Went to cast it and almost slit open the tip of my finger!!!
> 
> ...


Breakaway Casting Cannon


----------



## UnderSlot (Apr 22, 2021)

Rich R said:


> Breakaway Casting Cannon


Goog idea!


----------



## UnderSlot (Apr 22, 2021)

Make that 
Good Idea. Google is everywhere.


----------



## bstriping (May 27, 2021)

Waterproof band aid. If you are using 30lb braid, no reason for a shock leader. I use 50 and never had an issue without a shock leader chucking 8 and bait. My buddies also use braid with no shock leaders and no issues. Shock leader is just another thing that can fail and is not necessary with braided line. When casting, just make suer drag is tightened down, then loosen when you put it in your spike.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

bstriping said:


> Waterproof band aid. If you are using 30lb braid, no reason for a shock leader. I use 50 and never had an issue without a shock leader chucking 8 and bait. My buddies also use braid with no shock leaders and no issues. Shock leader is just another thing that can fail and is not necessary with braided line. When casting, just make suer drag is tightened down, then loosen when you put it in your spike.


I can’t imagine throwing 8n bait without a shock leader if anyone was anywhere near me on the beach.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

pcbtightlines said:


> I can’t imagine throwing 8n bait without a shock leader if anyone was anywhere near me on the beach.


I can't see where anything would go wrong


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

mdsurffishing said:


> I can't see where anything would go wrong


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Um, ouch


----------



## bstriping (May 27, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> I can’t imagine throwing 8n bait without a shock leader if anyone was anywhere near me on the beach.


Are you using braid or mono? Braid, not necessary. Mono, yes


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

bstriping said:


> Are you using braid or mono? Braid, not necessary. Mono, yes


Regardless


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Yeah ive been shown the error of no shock leader ... its not "just another thing to go wrong" use at least 50 and tie good albright no problems no stitches no super glue your skin back on


----------

